# Whiffle Ball procedure??



## mowalker (Sep 2, 2010)

We usually code the resection of the bilateral ovarian cysts with abdominal adhesions as 58662 but my provider added Whiffle ball procedure at the end of the discription and I have never heard of this before today.
Does anyone know what this is and can it be billed separately?


----------



## preserene (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a laparoscopic surgical procedure performed for patients who present with Infertility/ secondary Ammenorrhea like conditions wherein they have a pathology in ovaries- PolyCystic Ovaries- *PolyCystic Ovarian Diseases *(PCOD).
The traditional surgery of* WEDGE RESECTION *of the ovaries with *Laparoscopic *Approach, is termed as *WHIFFLE BALL Procedure.*So remember these terms-* PCOD- in Female Infertility *(selective patients)- Lap Surgery of Wedge resection of the ovary(s)- Whiffle Ball Procedure


----------



## preserene (Sep 3, 2010)

What was the primary diagnosis your physician documented, then. Please correlate the diagnosis with the procedure documented and also the body of the op. notes. What does it say so as to understand  the nature of the surgery. 
best is to  verify with him/her whether it was a wedge Resection, or cystectomy with wedge Resection and so on. 
Thank you


----------



## mowalker (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank You for the information on this procedure. I will inquire with the provider on what exactly was done.


----------

